# Help with Block Detection



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

ok on my main line i have the above 3 blocks

So here is my question if there is a train in block 3 and i have my software set up to stop the train in 2 will it stop when it enters 2 or as it enters 3?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would think entering Block 2!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have no idea. But please let us know when you get it figured out. I want to learn about block detection.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

once i get my new chip for my NCE i can try it out


----------

